# Working in Gibraltar living in Spain



## Tatters (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi

I'm thinking of taking a job in Gibraltar however I want to live in Spain. I have been looking into the tax implications of the whole thing and have been thoroughly confused. Please can anyone who is already doing this let me know how it all works?

Thanks
Claire


----------

